# Air Brushing Lead Jigs?



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey i was wondering if anyone has airbrushed lead jigs? I usually use powder paint for my lead jigs and airbrush lures but saw some jigs called Dirty Jigs and the colors are amazing, it looks like they are airbrushed. Just wondering if any one has airbrushed there own jigs? Thanks


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes just use a base coat.
And some kinda clear coat and you should be fine.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I just started painting jigs again and getting the airbrush involved. Here's a few of the first ones. Getting a good paint system to stick together was challenging. I used my waterborne acryl-epoxy as a primer over the lead, primed with AutoAir sealer, AutoAir colors, then cleared them 3 or 4 times with the acryl-epoxy and bake-cured them. I smashed a few with a hammer and didn't lose any paint at all!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Downriver those are some GREAT looking jigs!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

DT awesome job as always.


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

That is some artistry right there


----------

